

Ask HN: What is the future of Clojure on the JVM? - z3phyr

When I think of scala or groovy, I feel assured that anytime in the future, they will be running on the JVM... What about Clojure? Will it run on the JVM in future?
======
6d65
A better way, at least from my perspective, is to move Clojure to LLVM. It may
not be the fastest platform but i have big hopes for it.

------
tluyben2
On the JVM and other platforms. And this version of Clojure/JVM; why wouldn't
they run if they run now?

~~~
z3phyr
I meant 'primarily on the JVM'

------
ankurdhama
Yes.

